# 26 Km Checkpoint Nuevo Laredo



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It has been brought to my attention that the secondary checkpoint/26 kilometer checkpoint (Hwy 85) going north into Nuevo Laredo has been closed and traffic flows through without stopping. 

This would nice for going north, but the last time I went through this checkpoint going south it was a nightmare. I waited in line to go through for 4 hours, and when I finally did make it up to the checkpoint there was only 1 lane open for all busses and cars to go through. 

The thought of going through here during the holidays is something I would simply dread. The only way to even get through this checkpoint would be to simply proceed through during the night (after 10 PM - 5 AM) and hope that the lines would be shorter. 

Last time I did this a couple of years ago wasn't too bad. I made the mistake of stopping at an Oxxo after the checkpoint and the only thing scary was the crossdressers looking to be picked up. 

P.S. I'm not scared or offended by crossdressers, but these ladies sure were not easy on the eyes.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

The government is closing them gradually in order to facilitate the influx of tourism and impulse commerce... 

In spanish this checkpoints are/were called _Garitas,_ and the below link explains which ones are closing (in spanish)...

http://www.sat.gob.mx/sala_prensa/comunicados_nacionales/2014/septiembre/Documents/com2014_122.pdf


----------

